# best oil filter?



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sticking with Delco from rockauto.com and documenting everything in case I need to take advantage of this 5 year PT warranty. Will never hit 100K in the next two years.

I know I paid 24 bucks for a pack of six with shipping, like under four bucks a filter for genuine Delco, but see they are asking $4.98 each now plus shipping. Crazy Walmart wants over ten bucks for this piece of paper with some strange brand name.

Could call rock and see if they will give you a deal, never hurts to ask, but the answer may kill you.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I prefer the Wix filters based on previous experience with oil filters. I like that they rate a 25 micron filtration efficiency while the acdelco rates a 25-30 micron efficiency. 

In all honesty, it is a personal preference. I don't believe I've seen a single bad filter made for the Cruze yet by any company. I order mine from RockAuto for $6.xx apiece.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> Sticking with Delco from rockauto.com and documenting everything in case I need to take advantage of this 5 year PT warranty.


It was mentioned in another thread - maybe it's wisest to stick with OEM to minimize any finger pointing if things go bad. I don't know as there's any filter that significantly better to be worth that risk. Odds are at best you're extending the engine life for the last owner. Not necessarily you. And that's assuming it's the engine that gives out, not something else.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My major source of problems is unibody rust out, key reason for getting rid of a vehicle, even with a good engine. Can look at repair body parts, have a spot welder, but nothing left to weld a new part to.

Thinking of instead of recycling my old engine oil, should splash it all over to the exterior of the car. Oil is a good protective against road salt.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Everytime you do an oil change, spray the bottom of your car with it. 

I don't think a car in Nova Scotia lasts long enough to wear out an engine unless something breaks like a timing belt. We also get so much unibody rust that there's nothing to weld to. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

I use fram filters for everything oil, air ect. They're nice and easily available around here. I especially like the sure grip feature on the oil filter because you always get oil on your hands when changing the oil. Yes I know many people now a days have some lube place change the oil but I do it myself to make sure it's done properly, prime the filter ect when possible. I have a horror story about jiffy lube when I took my blazer there years ago when the weather wasn't cooperating for a oil change in the driveway.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Son started doing his own oil changes with questions. With a new Chrysler T&C, suggested he stick with Mopar, then the cost. Also a paper only oil filter, these are suppose to protect the environment, a lot cheaper than the tin can type. But also a lot more expensive. 12 bucks at Walmart for a Fram. Tin can filters are only 3-4 bucks each.

In his case, his best bet was to buy a Mopar oil filter from his dealer at only fives bucks a piece. But you never know until you shop around. Then he's done in about twenty minutes, about the time it takes him to drive to his dealers. Sometimes delays where he has to wait a couple of hours to get it done, with three young kids to keep entertained.

One service he has that I don't, his garbage service picks up used oil, ha, I have to drop mine off. Now practically all stores that sell oil have to take the old stuff back.


----------



## AKA vette mann (Feb 23, 2015)

I would stick with OEM Delco filters, even if they are more money.
Never ben a fan of fram anything. Why take a chance with your car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I second the hesitation to use FRAM. Arguably the worst oil filters on the market. The orange can should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> My major source of problems is unibody rust out, key reason for getting rid of a vehicle, even with a good engine.


Well, I live near the coast, so there's a fair amount of salt spray in the air. No rust on my old car. It just came up on a number of repairs. Got tired of having to mail-order parts. That might be fine some some people, but not when it's my only and only car/daily driver. The day was coming and I thought it was better to leave on my own terms then to get stuck and rushing to find a replacement.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I second the hesitation to use FRAM. Arguably the worst oil filters on the market. The orange can should be avoided at all costs.


What? Just because it doesn't say A/C Delco, Mopar or Motorcraft on them?
If their filters are that bad why are they still in busness? I haven't heard of any class action lawsuits?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BU54 said:


> What? Just because it doesn't say A/C Delco, Mopar or Motorcraft on them?
> If their filters are that bad why are they still in busness? I haven't heard of any class action lawsuits?


Is this a serious question? You may want to do some research on this topic. I've seen the media tear on cold starts. Anti-drain back valves that fail. Cardboard end caps that aren't glued on right. By a long shot the worst quality filters on the market. 

Google is your friend here. The radioactive orange cans are complete **** quality. 

Who is going to blame a filter they can't even see inside of when an engine problem occurs?

This has been documented all over the internet ad nauseam.

Their title of "the orange can of death" is not undeserved.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Fram carries our oil filter now ? That's Nice ! 

If X gives his Opinion , ya can certainĺy trust that he has done the Research behind his words . shoot back in 2011 all we could get was OEM filters at cost .. why change now .. do the ground work folks you will learn more about your investment and how to collaborate !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Looking a brand new Delco oil filter PF2257G, on the bottom of the filter in very fine print, has the GM logo on it.

Says made in the USA by Hengst Automotive, their number is E611H D122. 

Here is the application data for this filter.

Hengst-Filter E611H D122 Oil filter insert with gasket set | Hengst Online Catalog

Understand that Both Wix and Champion Laboratories makes filters for Delco. Ha, can say for a fact, Delco doesn't make them. 

GM dumped Delco sometime back in the 80's, but kept rights to the name.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I've heard horror stories about the orange box special blowing up. Next time you're at the store, pick out a Delco and a Fram for the same application (the spin-on can type). See how strong the can is. IIRC, Fram is like a thin beer can. Delco? If you can crush that in your hand, I'm not shaking hands!

I've also had personal experience with a Fram PVC puking it's guts on a backfire. The case was some kind of plastic against Delco's metal. I learned my lesson. Never touched an orange box again.

You know, a class action lawsuit doesn't sound like a bad idea. If I know of a lawyer needing a few bucks, I'll tip him/her off to that. It would be a greater public service than CRT inches or how many bytes is a MB.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fram replaced the JDM ROXY filters for OEM Subaru so we ended up using the ROXY RX-8 filters instead.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Is this a serious question? You may want to do some research on this topic. I've seen the media tear on cold starts. Anti-drain back valves that fail. Cardboard end caps that aren't glued on right. By a long shot the worst quality filters on the market.
> 
> Google is your friend here. The radioactive orange cans are complete **** quality.
> 
> ...


I have never had any problems with fram filters. I must be buying the defective ones by mistake if they all fail. Radioactive? LMAO!! I've been using fram for 30+ years and must be the luckiest guy on the planet. Is it the old "one bad apple" spoils the whole bunch theory?
How many recalls have there been? Please send me a list so I can see if my S-10 PH3980 or my 454 PH5 filter is on it. I don't recall seeing any warnings on the boxes ie "filter may cause catastrophic engine failure". You know kind of like the warnings on cigaretts from the surgeon general.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BU54 said:


> I have never had any problems with fram filters. I must be buying the defective ones by mistake if they all fail. Radioactive? LMAO!! I've been using fram for 30+ years and must be the luckiest guy on the planet. Is it the old "one bad apple" spoils the whole bunch theory?
> How many recalls have there been? Please send me a list so I can see if my S-10 PH3980 or my 454 PH5 filter is on it. I don't recall seeing any warnings on the boxes ie "filter may cause catastophic engine failure". You know kind of like the warnings on cigaretts from the surgeon general.


About to leave work soon, google the filters cut in half next to other oem and off the shelf ones.


----------



## JohnTal (Feb 17, 2015)

Having previously owned a diesel for many years and running all AmsOil products in it, I will have to agree with XtremeRevolution that the WIX filter is one of the best out there. I just purchased a 2014 Cruze LTZ and plan to switch out the oils to AmsOil. I am sure that there are other AmsOil users on the forum, so I ask you how often do you change your oil? 6 months/ 12 months or is it millage based? I also assume that you would also use P.i., if so do you use the lower octane gas along with it and have you noticed any gain in performance or MPG? Lastly do you add the P.i. at every fill up or about every 8th or 9th tank assuming a tank will go about 450 miles?

Thanks
John


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BU54 said:


> I have never had any problems with fram filters. I must be buying the defective ones by mistake if they all fail. Radioactive? LMAO!! I've been using fram for 30+ years and must be the luckiest guy on the planet. Is it the old "one bad apple" spoils the whole bunch theory?
> How many recalls have there been? Please send me a list so I can see if my S-10 PH3980 or my 454 PH5 filter is on it. I don't recall seeing any warnings on the boxes ie "filter may cause catastrophic engine failure". You know kind of like the warnings on cigaretts from the surgeon general.


My reply is the exact same as my initial response. Google is your friend. 



JohnTal said:


> Having previously owned a diesel for many years and running all AmsOil products in it, I will have to agree with XtremeRevolution that the WIX filter is one of the best out there. I just purchased a 2014 Cruze LTZ and plan to switch out the oils to AmsOil. I am sure that there are other AmsOil users on the forum, so I ask you how often do you change your oil? 6 months/ 12 months or is it millage based? I also assume that you would also use P.i., if so do you use the lower octane gas along with it and have you noticed any gain in performance or MPG? Lastly do you add the P.i. at every fill up or about every 8th or 9th tank assuming a tank will go about 450 miles?
> 
> Thanks
> John


I'm the resident AMSOIL dealer, as you would call it. I run Signature Series with a bypass filter so my interval will be outside the norm. We have a few guys running this oil to 15,000 mile drain intervals, which is what AMSOIL recommends for it. The normal service is 25k miles, but the caveat being that all turbocharged vehicles are considered severe service and limited to 15k. Regardless of mileage, it should be changed every year as well. I have a friend who just ran his AMSOIL Signature Series to ~16,150 miles on his tuned 1.4T Cruze. I gave him an analysis kit to have it sent off for testing and he just drained it this last weekend. I'll post the report when he gets it. 

PI would be used according to regular intervals, so every 4,000 miles. I use it at 5,000 mile intervals simply because it's easier for me to remember. There's no benefit to running it every tank of gas. 

Premium octane fuel is recommended. While the car will run on lower octane fuel, it runs notably better on premium octane due to the dynamic compression of the turbo engine. There will be an improvement in power, smoothness, and fuel economy.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Whie Fram's cheapie stuff is bad, their Ultra line of filters has turned out to be pretty good. I would use a Fram Ultra in my other vehicle(no Ultra filter is made for the Cruze), but not any of their other filters.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I second the hesitation to use FRAM. Arguably the worst oil filters on the market. The orange can should be avoided at all costs.


I third the hesitation to use FRAM. I use WIX too but the stock filter from GM is a good filter too.


----------



## sirjr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been using the NAPA Gold oil filter on my 2012 without any issues. The cost at my local NAPA store is around $10. Since my first oil change I use the Amsoil Signature oil. I only have to change my oil once per year as we average between 10 -12,000 yearly.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sirjr said:


> I've been using the NAPA Gold oil filter on my 2012 without any issues. The cost at my local NAPA store is around $10. Since my first oil change I use the Amsoil Signature oil. I only have to change my oil once per year as we average between 10 -12,000 yearly.


Only the Wix filters are rated for 10k miles with AMSOIL Signature Series, and that rating is guaranteed by AMSOIL _*for *_Wix. All other filters should follow OEM oil life monitor recommended change intervals. BTW the Wix filters are $6.xx on rockauto.com.


----------

